# gt28 question



## The Ben (Jun 14, 2005)

Anybody know where i can get a center section for a gt28?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

if it's a GT28R, you need the cartridge, you might want to call atp turbo, or garrett directly.


----------



## The Ben (Jun 14, 2005)

Any rough idea of what that would cost?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i heard the center catridges cost about the same as an entire new turbo...atleast thats what i read on sr20forum


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

yeah, it's like buying a whole new turbo.

if you can look around some, pick up a brand new GT28R, and use the housings you have spare, send them off to get extrude honed and slap 'em on the new setup.


----------

